# Msd Band - Opinion



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi guys at first i want to say hello to everbody, my name is Wojtek and i living in Poland.

I get 5 meters of MSD Band black and honestly i dont know who she works :/. Can i use her for slingbow ? Someone have experience with those bands ?.

Thanks for yours opinions, and sorry for my english. I'm still learning


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello and welcome.

Sorry I am not familiar with MSD band black.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Wojtek. I'm not familiar with that band. Give it a try and you will know.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello Wojtek, just give it a try !!!
Welcome to the forum


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello and welcome Wojtek. Give it a go, there are plenty of suggestions for band width and tapering in the forums. Experiment and have fun, but let us know how it does. The fun is swapping ideas and info here. Have fun.


----------



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, i made few slingshot with MSD bands, and if i have to be honest, those bands suck. I have to buy thera band gold or black.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Go for the Gold!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

DO NOT USE THIS BAND!!!

...just kidding, I havent heard of it either. If I had 5 meters of it I would cross my fingers and give it a whirl though.


----------

